What are the most affordable cloud services in the market right now? - hemen
======
prirun
For cloud storage, Backblaze B2.

It has a sustainable pricing model with no gimmicks:

\- .005 cents/GB/month for storage

\- free inbound data transfer

\- .02 cents/GB for outbound data transfer

\- first 10GB is free with no time limit

\- first GB of outbound data transfer _each day_ is free

\- for $99 they will Fedex a flash drive up to 110GB from a B2 snapshot

\- for $189 they will Fedex a USB drive up to 3.5TB from a B2 snapshot

\- there are no "delete penalty" gimmicks that make cost optimization
impossible on objects with indeterminate lifespans

For backups, it's hard to beat B2 IMO.

